# Pleco caves. Cheap.



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Today I find these in Saudi, and this costs $2 plus tax. They are good for small plecos and cave dewelling fishes. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## kid4life (Oct 23, 2011)

what are the dimensions? and how many do you have?


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah, i have a few of those from daiso in richmond. they need to be soaked for a few days but after that they're good to go. a bit small for even BNP breeding but the babies love them.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

kid4life said:


> what are the dimensions? and how many do you have?


they're 7 1/4" x 3 1/4"


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Stupid mobile texting auto suggestion. Sorry, they are from Daiso. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Jamit said:


> Stupid mobile texting auto suggestion. Sorry, they are from Daiso.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


Hahaha. I was wondering want you were talking about! $2 pleco caves from Saudi. What a deal! But seriously I'm gonna check these out, thanks for the heads up! 

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

What section of daiso are they in?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

This are good even for fish fry and/or shrimps


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

Garden section, ground floor. The isle close to window, on the floor. 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

I will use them to breed some badis badis and shrimps.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Where is this place located?


----------



## kid4life (Oct 23, 2011)

roshan said:


> Where is this place located?


Located here daiso richmond - Google Maps

sigh.. Diaso is so far.. but those little bricks do look pretty cool


----------

